# Contacts sur iPod : comment garder le classement par groupes ?



## Fanoo (12 Février 2004)

Voila mon probleme :
j'ai beaucoup de contacts sur le Carnet d'Adresses, dont certains sont groupés par familles/groupes (par ex. mes restau préférés, restau avec terrasse,).
Quand je synchronise mes contacts (avec l'option "tous mes contacts" dans iSync), les contacts ne sont pas gardés groupés sur mon iPod. Donc je ne retrouve pas justement mes restau preferes, les restau avec terrasse, etc

Comment faire pour afficher à la fois tous les contacts, et les garder classés par groupes (comme le fait iCal avec ses calendriers) sur l'iPod?
Quelqu'un a vu ce probleme, peut-être ?


----------

